# what do wild ducks eat in the winter?



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

eyesforever said:


> Lots of interesting stuff in here guys.
> 
> The ones I been watching are Goldeneyes, and have yet to see ANY dabbling/diving. But they did move out of the muddy water w/the big runoff from the Lil river . So, does that mean they can't see to eat?


Yes that’s definitely the case. They can’t see the food, they can’t eat. They feed by sight.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We set up for Goldeneye's on a bend in a river on the late split a few years ago. They were feeding there the night before, about 25 yards off shore.

Gets light and the spread is a mess. About half of it's gone. Run down the river and start collecting decoys. Turns out it was a heck of a bend and about 30' deep there, and we only had about 25' of line on most decoys.

I've heard of long tails being caught over 100' down in fishing nets.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> We set up for Goldeneye's on a bend in a river on the late split a few years ago. They were feeding there the night before, about 25 yards off shore.
> 
> Gets light and the spread is a mess. About half of it's gone. Run down the river and start collecting decoys. Turns out it was a heck of a bend and about 30' deep there, and we only had about 25' of line on most decoys.
> 
> I've heard of long tails being caught over 100' down in fishing nets.


270’ to be exact.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

A Friend of mine works for the water treatment facility in the neighboring town, watches mallards all winter long " Feeding " in the treatment ponds! He makes it a point to tell me this three or four times a season!


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

craigrh13 said:


> 270’ to be exact.



WOW!


----------

